# Let's talk cosmetics girls!



## mouse_chalk (May 11, 2009)

Ok, so I have been meaning to start this toping for a while now, but I keep forgetting, and seeing Ladybug's thread it reminded me, but I didn't want to hijack it!

What stuff do you use, what would you recommend highly, etc? 

I have recently started using Dermalogica products- their Special Cleansing Gel, and Daily Mircofoliant. The gel is a great facewash- you get a great big tube and only need a tiny bit and it doesn't dry out my skin. The microfoliant is a sort of powder that you wet and make a paste out of, and it's anamazing exfoliator. I also use just regular Clean and Clear Daily Scrub lol, but it's not as good 

I really, really love Clinique foundation, although I can't always afford it, and the Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse stuff is a good alternative that's not too expensive. I also love Benefit, anything Benefit, and Urban Decay eyeshadows are awesome!

I am still looking for a good fake tan that wont make me orange and stripey, and a good body moisturiser, although I'm tempted to try the Dermalogica stuff since their face products are so good.


Soo, how about the rest of you?!


----------



## irishbunny (May 11, 2009)

Yay!
I was going to start a topic like this! 
Ok well my skincare isn't great, and I really need to improve on that, my skin isn't too bad, but I reckon it could be better if I looked after it properly. I only use cleansing wipes every night, I'm so lazy. I really need to get my butt to boots and buy a good face scrub.

The foundation I'm using right now is No.7 Intelligient Balance Mousse Foundation, I love it! It comes in a bigger tub then the dream matte mousse which is great because I go through alot and they have a shade that suits my skin tone better. I was using Maxfactor Panstik last time and uh, don't even go there it's horrible and oily. My powder is just an Avon one, but it's working fine for me.

I love eyeshadows and I have like a million, I'm addicted to makeup, like everytime I go to town I buy an eyeshadow, even if it's just a cheap one. I like the essence eyeshadows and they are only 1.99, I also love rimmel trios. I really, really, really want to order the coastal scents 88 matte pallete. It's so inexpensive for what you get and the pigment in the eyeshadows is amazing from what I've seen on Youtube videos. If anyone has it, what do you think of it? I love creating eyeshadow looks.

Ammm, what else? Oh the fake tan I use is Sally Hansen, unless I'm really lazy or in a rush I just throw on an instant one, I can't remember exactly what brand it is, I think L'oreal, it's not on my vanity right now.

I can't wait to hear about everyone elses makeup!!!


----------



## Numbat (May 11, 2009)

Heh heh, I don't use make up at all! Well rarely anyway, only for special occasions or when I just feel like it. I occasionally use moisturiser and lip balm 

It'll be cool to hear what everyone uses. I have no idea about it!


----------



## Brandy456 (May 11, 2009)

NEVER use SpectroGel. It made mine and my friends skin PEEL. Not just the dry gel itself, our actual skin. Also, it burned our skins. Yeah it's horrible stuff. 

I love last blast mascara. =)


----------



## pinksalamander (May 11, 2009)

Body.beauty products it has to be anything by Soap and Glory especially their 'Scrub Your Nose In It' exfoliator which is AMAZING! I REPEAT... AMAZING!! I also love their 'Flirtigo' spray moisturiser or Glow Job face moisturiser.

Clinique or Yves Saint Laurent for me generally. I don't wear a lot of makeup, so when I do I like to get something that I know works and is nice.

I rarely wear foundation, I usually put a little concealer under my eyes (Yves Saint Larents Touche Eclat!) but if I'm going out I'll just put a bit of blusher on my cheeks (Benefit Benetint). Powder makes me look all furry like a peach 

I nearly always wear liquid eyeliner (Clinique defining liquid liner), and mascara is always a must (Clinique High Definition). Because I always wear eyeliner and mascara it can be quite 'heavy' looking so I often wear brown because its just a bit softer. Also sometimes where navy blue pencil eyeliner 

Lips... I never wear anything, except medicated lip balm occasionally because my lips get sore really easily. Sometimes I wear S&G Sexy Motherpucker because it tastes goood.

Haha Jen I posted before I'd actually read your post (too eager you may say). Benefit and Clinique  My Auntie used to work at Clinique so I ALWAYS got freebies, but not anymore  She still buys me Clinique stuff for birthday/christmas though.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 11, 2009)

Yay! Awesome replies already! 

I really, really, really want to get Touche Eclat. I always think about it, but for some reason I never get it... :expressionless I must one of these days if I ever get the chance.

Fran you're lucky not having to wear foundation! I find my skin just isn't even enough in skin tone, unless I wear a bit. I don't need to wear loads though luckily.

I'd forgotten about eyeliner. I always wear it when I wear make-up, I just wear a little for day, and build it up more at night. I am addicted to Jemma Kidd's cosmetics range, and her eyeliner in Earth Brown is really, really good. Plus it has a neat sponge at the end for blending. It's nice and smooth and not scratchy like other pencils. I tend not to wear black eyeliner because it makes me look a bit goth-ish...

I use Revlon quad eyeshadows at the moment- I have one that has pale beiges etc that I wear for day, and darker browns/mauves for evening. I also found a really great shimmery grey/purple one by Maybelline that you add water to? It's good for drama!

I don't wear much on my lips either, but while I was in San Francisco I went into Sephora (I only spent $100 in there which I thought was quite restrained lol) and I got some Smashbox lipgloss that turns a shade of pink to match your lips or something? It's soooo good! Never too bright or too strong-looking. I also got some Kiehl's lip-balm, mint flavoured which is amazing. I couldn't live without that and it was only $8, which is about Â£5? 

Something else I got in Sephora was Smashbox Photo Finish Light :

http://www.smashbox.com/PHOTO-FINISH-FOUNDATION-PRIMER-LIGHT


It is amazing! It makes my skin really smooth, matt and soft, and makes me need much less foundation, and it lasts a lot longer as well. Sometimes I just use that and a bit of concealer. It's a bit pricey but you only need a tiny bit and it's well worth the money...


----------



## pinksalamander (May 11, 2009)

Ooooh I love Sephora. They have a really big one in Bluewater. I'm foreseeing a payday splurge


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 11, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Ooooh I love Sephora. They have a really big one in Bluewater. I'm foreseeing a payday splurge



We don't have one anywhere near us :cry1:

I buy any cosmetics that I can't get in the shop at www.lookfantastic.com It's a good site and one of the cheapest. Or www.hqhair.com

I am looking up Keihls and the only place I can find it is Space NK, which is bound to be tons more expensive than in the US!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 11, 2009)

Don't talk to me about hair products...

Our hairdressers sell loads of hair products and my Mum loves them so much she buys like Â£20 worth of stuff every time she gets her hair cut! I do love it though, they sell Paul Mitchell.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 11, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Don't talk to me about hair products...
> 
> Our hairdressers sell loads of hair products and my Mum loves them so much she buys like Â£20 worth of stuff every time she gets her hair cut! I do love it though, they sell Paul Mitchell.


I've not long ago bought Paul Mitchell's 3 shampoo to get the chlorine etc out of my hair when I swim... It's so good! Got a great big bottle and I don't need to use much at all. 

I was religiously using Aussie stuff for the past couple of months until my hair started getting really rough and plastic-y- it does that when I use anything for longer than a month or so. I've now switched to Dove, because it was half price lol, and my hair is like silk today! 

I do love Tigi stuff though, especially S-Factor products. The straightenig spray, the lusterizer and the shampoo and conditioner are soooooo nice and smell yummy! My hairdressers sell them and it's so nice to walk out of there after a haircut- my hair is never the same at home, even when I use the same stuff!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 11, 2009)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Don't talk to me about hair products...
> ...



I use Paul Mitchell Shampoo One on my hair, colour protect conditioner, Super Skinny Balm and then Round Trip if I'm going curly.

Perfumes as well ladies... I'm a Gucci II or 4711 girl


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 11, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I use Paul Mitchell Shampoo One on my hair, colour protect conditioner, Super Skinny Balm and then Round Trip if I'm going curly.
> 
> Perfumes as well ladies... I'm a Gucci II or 4711 girl



Oooh, if I'm going curly I use (my hair is naturally curly anyway, just needs taming) Bedhead After Party before I rough-dry it, then I use V05 volume-something-or-other mousse, and then I twist it in big sections and clamp it with my GHD's, and then after that I ruffle it out and use John Frieda Secret Agent which my best friend introduced me to and I haven't looked back since! Is Round Trip any good?

For perfume I love Armani Code, or Vera Wang Princess but I love, love love Stella by Stella McCartney. It's my signature scent and everyone knows it's me! I also like Sheer Stella as well, because it's cheaper lol...


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried Biosilk hair products? I love the shampoo and conditioner and also use the Silk Therapy leave-in serum. I love the stuff!

I have frizzy/curly hair and flat-iron it. I love Soya flat-iron spray. I must say, I have outstanding hair LOL.


----------



## BethM (May 11, 2009)

Well, I'm pretty lazy when it comes to makeup and such.
I bought a bunch of new stuff right before I got married last year, and actually wore it for awhile, but....I'm just too lazy to deal with all of that. I'm already too busy in the mornings to worry about painting my face, too! I mean, really, who has the time? Also, I was never into stuff like that when I was younger, so I never learned to apply stuff properly, or even how to choose the right colors.

That said, when I do use makeup, I mostly use Urban Decay or Clinique. I love the funky colors and such that Urban Decay has. Their all-day eye pencils are great. I don't wear eyeshadow, because I can't get it on so I don't look like a clown (same with blush). I also like their lipsticks. I'm self-conscious about much color on my lips, but I've found a couple sheer ones that are nice. (When I wear lipstick, I always feel like I'm in that old commercial, "Here come Julie's lips!" LOL. I also love that Urban Decay doesn't test on animals.
I also like the more natural colors Clinique has. 

My friend in San Francisco is very into makeup, so she always buys things when Clinique has the free sample things with a purchase. She is lovely, and picks colors that are good for me and sends me the samples!

Foundation makes me break out, so I only wear it on very rare occasions. My skin color isn't even, but it's better for me to be blotchy without foundation than blotchy AND spotty with foundation. Powder also makes me look furry!

For hair products..... Even though my sense of smell is often impaired, I'm very very sensitive to changes in scents. If I change shampoo or conditioner, I will have a headache non-stop for about a month, until I get used to the new scent. For the last couple years, I've been using Aussie stuff. I think I use the Moist and Volume varieties. When I do my hair in the mornings, again I'm very lazy. I get severe bed head (I mean, REALLY bad!), so I get it wet and blow dry it. My hair is very thin and very fine, so it takes about 2 minutes. Then I just spritz with some Aussie spray gel, brush, and I'm done. It will be messy by the end of the day, but there's nothing I can do about it. 
Because my hair is fine and thin, I can use barely any product on it, or it will just be weighed down and limp. If I use no product, it gets frizzy, though. I've got just a bit of natural wave, but I can't get it to hold a curl more than 15 minutes. It also won't hardly stay in a hair clip or bobby pin. Most barrettes slide out after half a day.

For perfume.......I'm very particular. Because of my sensitivities to odors, I rarely wear perfumes. When I do, they must be very light. I currently have and enjoy Michael Kors Island. I've also got a sample of LaVanilla Pure Vanilla and Coconut Vanilla, and I just love them. If I work near someone who wears perfume, I will have a very intense headache all day, even if I'm only near them for half an hour.
I used to date a guy who gave me a GIANT bottle of Giorgio, and it made me gag. I used it once, and I'm going to be selling it in my yard sale this year! 

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel and Clinique Moisture Surge are the only two moisturizers I've found that don't make me break out. 

Wow. I am a mess!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 11, 2009)

mouse_chalk wrote:


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I use Paul Mitchell Shampoo One on my hair, colour protect conditioner, Super Skinny Balm and then Round Trip if I'm going curly.
> ...



Yeah its really good! Still have to scrunch it and twirl it in your fingers though. I blow dry it on the lowest setting on cold with a diffuser. My hair has a natural kink to it (not a wave, just one kink!) but if I use Round Trip it helps it form nice waves and the Super Skinny serum stops the frizz. My hair is too long and thick to hold a proper curl, they just drop out. I'm having a curly day today. I should post a picture :


----------



## SunnyCait (May 12, 2009)

I am not a make-up person, haha! I rarely wear much more than Chapstick and gloss. Every now and then I'll use TINTED gloss... *ooo tinted* Usually the CO Bigalow Mentha ones from Bath and Body Works. 

For creams and lotions I use stuff from Ten Digits. http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5515709 I LOVE their whipped body butters. SO YUMMY!

For perfume I LOVE Dolce and Gabana's Light Blue... I used to be love with Burberry London, but Light Blue is SOOO much better. That's if I want to be sexay, otherwise I just use body sprays from Bath and Body Works, usually fruity ones. 

And for my hair I rarely use products besides gel and hair spray, and even then that is rare. I use Alterna Hemp http://www.alternahaircare.com/ for all my hair stuff, including conditioner and shampoo.


----------



## PepnFluff (May 12, 2009)

Ooh this thread sounds fab!Grace I really want one of those costal scents 88 palettes! They look so pigmented and everyone whips them out on youtube aye!On my face on a usual day I just wear some NYC blemish stick then 2true concealer round my nose as I'm really red round my nose, then some light eyeliner and mascara. 

Has anyone here tried or used shampoo bars? I got one in the weekend and It takes a few days apparentlyto get rid of all the chemical crap from your shampoo so it feels a bit stringy and knottythen it starts to get silky? I've done it for 4 days and it still feels knotty......I'm not sure If I have the right bar for my hair though I have SUPER thick, like big hair ties can only go round twice thick. Also its quite wavy/ringlety and frizzy... anyone have any regimes that worked for simillar hair? 

I highly reccommend though the little green tub from superdrug, for chapped lips. It smells super yummy and hydrates them really well. For my scents ima Daisy by Marc Jacobs or Moschino I love love by day and Givenchy Irresistable by night stuff smells goooood!


----------



## DeniseJP (May 12, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Ooooh I love Sephora. They have a really big one in Bluewater. I'm foreseeing a payday splurge



Me too... I learned about them through my son Benn.

I will ask his opinions on makeup - he has more than me.



Denise


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 12, 2009)

For my hair i am always changing my shampoo if i use a shampoo for a long time i swear i get a build up, so when i am done one bottle i get something else. One shampoo that i will ask for for christmas time is Matrix Biolage shampoo, i absolutely l ove the smell of that stuff. 

Face - for cleaning i am using Nuetrogena and i have Biore scrub and mask. One day i will get enough money to buy Arbonne products, they are not tested on animals and you have to use so little and i had samples and used them and loved them, but they are sssssssssooooooooooo expensive, just to get your basic products and that is not including any masks or scrubs it is over 100.00!!!!!!!

Make up- everyday i wear Physicans formula, mineral powder, and eyeliner that is it. When i go out i will put on foundation and eye shadow and i use whatever,lol. My eye shadows are maybaline, my foundation is Cover girl.

Hair products- NONE!!!!!!! If i go to the hairdresser and she puts somet hing in m y hair i come home and wash my hair again,lol. I hate the feeling of my hair with anything in it, i cant get through a day with stuff in my hair i have to wash it out,lol. My hair is poker straight so i dont need anything to put in it.

Perfume i have CK One, and i have Gwen Steffani's perfume and i am drawing a blank on what it is called, and i also have Rampage that i think is by Calvin klien too.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 12, 2009)

Fran - I totally agree about the Soap and Glory exfoliator! By far the best one I have ever tried! 

As far as skin care goes, I am an avid follower of 'Nimue' products. They are quite pricey, but totally worth it. About 2 years ago my skin went from being flawless to being horrible, but Nimue has totally changed that round, thankfully!

With regards to makeup, Ilove Rimmel stuff, especiallyRimmel mascara (as on the other thread. By far the best I have ever had!), although I also use their concealers/powders and nail varnishes. For a nightoutMac foundation is a must, andit lasts ages. I've had my bottle well over a year and still have about half left! I love Clinique eyeliner, as it stays on really well, and comes with an eyeliner brush on the other end - so very handy! With eyeshadows I vary,and haveeverything from bojouris to Jemma Kid. I pick more according to colour than brand! I also do have some OPI nail varnishes, as they are fab (although a bit more expensive than normal ones!)

My mosttreasured featureis my hair, so I definitely take care of that! I love Dove heat defence/intense care shampoos and conditioners. I also use tresemme hair protecting spray (and although they aren't really a product - GHDs!) I use any old moose and hairspray really, whatever is cheapest! I don't bother spending a lot on them as I don't really find it makes a difference!

And finally, when it comes to shower gels/ bath things I love both Original Source and Body Shop products - they smell gorgeous!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 12, 2009)

Oh - and I also love Benefit stuff! Especially their high beam/moon beam. Fantastic!


----------



## hartleybun (May 12, 2009)

great thread Jen - i've worn make up since i was 13, neither my mum or gran ever went out side the front door without their 'face' on. 

im not loyal to one brand. for foundation i flit between clinique, revlon, body shop,per una, no7, max factor. at the moment im trying l'oreal infallible cream powder - a make up junkie friend of mine recommended it. the range of shades has improved greatly since i started out. 

eyeshadow - same as the aboveas well as17, maybelline,,bourjois, chanel, dior

have used touche eclat since the day it came out

as for taking it off - think i've been thru it all although i seem to come back to the nivea range.

favourite scent - seems to be CK1

also keep coming back to ponds cocoa butter for my skin.

oh and i love nail polish too

have just realized ive been supporting the cosmetics industry for 30 years - hate to think how much i've spent in that time:nerves1


----------



## irishbunny (May 12, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> Well, I'm pretty lazy when it comes to makeup and such.
> I bought a bunch of new stuff right before I got married last year, and actually wore it for awhile, but....I'm just too lazy to deal with all of that. I'm already too busy in the mornings to worry about painting my face, too! I mean, really, who has the time?


It takes me ten minutes in the morning to put on foundation, powder, blush, mascara, eyeliner and eyeshadow.


----------



## pinksalamander (May 12, 2009)

Bourgeois lipglosses taste AMAZING!


----------



## Michaela (May 12, 2009)

Oh yay a make-up thread! Afraid to say I wear make-up every day, doesn't matter how late I'm running, haha. 

For normal day make up for foundation I'm using Dream Matte Mousse at the minute, but I'll probably get something else when it's finished, any recommendations? Nothing too expensive though. I really like Rimmel products, I use their blush everyday and although I don't often wear eyeshadow to school it's a bit much, I like Rimmel eyeshadow.

I can't go out the door without my eyeliner on these days! I use Rimmel eyeliner and pile quite a bit of it on haha, always black. I need a new mascara, I've been using a Maybelline one, can't remember what it's called, but I don't really like it, I want to get that Glam'eyes one.

I have Clinique foundation for going out, but I actually don't really know why I bother spending more for going out as it's dark and no one can see me and I'm usually a mess by the end of the night anyway... I use just the same of everything else for going out just stick a bit more on. 

Oh and I don't bother much with lipstick, just a bit of clear or pink gloss.


----------



## BethM (May 13, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm pretty lazy when it comes to makeup and such.
> ...


It takes me half an hour just to get some eyeliner on straight. Practice doesn't help. It doesn't help that no one ever taught me how to do any of that, so it takes me forever to make it look ok. Not good, just ok. I would rather look plain without makeup than like a clown with it on!

Since I already have to get up an hour and 15 minutes before I leave for work (get dressed, make and eat breakfast, make rabbit salads, rabbit run time, get husband up), I really don't see the point of the extra time I would need just to put on makeup.

If I think about it, I will put some mascara on. Most of the time, I don't think about it, though.


----------



## undergunfire (May 13, 2009)

*Make up -* I always use Physicians Formula Organics for the blemish stick, mineral powder foundation, face powder, blushes, and finishing powder. I use Avon black eye liner. I will use pretty much any eye shadow, but I really love kinds with a hint of sparkle. As for the eye brows...I use a pencil stick from Sally's Beauty Supply and really like how much fuller/shaped it makes my eye brows look. I love Maybellene's (I think it's them?) Colossial Lashes in black. I put makeup on daily, but not always eye shadow daily (just put on a "brow glow" below the brow).

*Hair - *Regis shampoo & conditioner, currently. I always switch when there is about 1/4th of the bottle left and then save the bottles for swapping between changes. I have to frequently change shampoo/conditioners or my hair misbehaves. Aveda volumizer tonic on the roots. I use Tressemee heat protectant spray. I use Aquanet hair spray occassionally.

*Body wash -* Japanese Cherry Blossom from Bath & Body, currently.

*Scent -* I currently use Avon stuff, but I can't remember the names...I know one is Tahetian _something._ I also like Japanese Cherry Blossom from Bath & Body.

*Lotions -* Bath & Body's body butter. I have raspberry vanilla right now and it smells super good.

*Face Lotion -* Biore just came out with a new SPF 30 + acne-type moisturizer that I adore. It is super expensive (I think) at $14 for a tiny bottle...but as long as I "nurse" it...it should last a while.


----------



## Jenson (May 13, 2009)

Oooh this is a lovely thread. 

And this is going to be a looong post! It takes me at least half an hour to do my make up and I won't leave the house without a full face on. I wish I could, but I just can't, I don't feel I look "right" unless I do it this way.

I wear a lot of make up, I use everything in these lists everyday.

*Face:* Simple moisturizer, Rimmel Recover foundation, Maybelline Everfresh Concealer, Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed Powder with a bit of whatever blusher is in my compacts. Face in now complete!

*Eyes:* Black eyeshadow brushed out and up, then a "light colour" white, flesh or silver brushed under my brow from the corner of my eye to the edge of my eyebrow. Then whatever colour I am wearing on top of that and blended with a little more of my "light colour". Then Maybelline black eyeliner on the water line, and out comes my love/hate liquid eyeliner! Thick line on top of my lashline with massive flicks. I wish I could do my make up more natural and ditch the heavy black eyes but I just don't like it any other way! Darken my eyebrows with a brown pencil. Then a coat of Maybelline Intese XXL mascara with another coat of Maybelle Colossal Volum' thrown on top for good measure. Eyes done!

*Lips:* Usually I'll wear a clear lipgloss in the day but at night time I put a rich red lipstick on with a nice coat of lipgloss over the top.

And that's me done. It never takes me less than 25 minutes and that's pushing it!

This is my usual day time make up and hair.






And then I add a bit of lipstick and straighten my hair if I'm going out or whatever.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 13, 2009)

You use Japanese Cherry Blossom too!
Omg I'm addicted to it. Although the closest store to me is 8 hours away.


----------



## irishbunny (May 13, 2009)

Jenson- Omg your so young and pretty! I had a total different picture of you in my head lol!


----------



## Jenson (May 13, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Jenson- Omg your so young and pretty! I had a total different picture of you in my head lol!


Aww, thank you. Did you think I was old? Lol!


----------



## irishbunny (May 13, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Jenson- Omg your so young and pretty! I had a total different picture of you in my head lol!
> ...


I thought you were a guy lol! Not because of the way you act or post or anything it's just I get this thing into my head sometimes about members and my image of you was a middle aged guy, obviously you aren't lol!


----------



## Jenson (May 13, 2009)

LOL! :laugh:

Maybe I need to update my avatar to something girlie!


----------



## polly (May 13, 2009)

When I went to America I got hooked on the japanese cherry blossom as well but you can't get it in this country 

Face wise I only ever use Dermalogica. I love their agesmart products so I switch between ultracalming cleanser and skin resurfacing cleanser. Their Thermafoliant for exfoliating with is fab and either skin smoothing cream or Intensive moisture balance also could never be without their climate control stick which is brilliant for scottish weather lol!!

Body wise out of everything I am addicted to hand cream and love Tisserands origional hand cream is my fave. ALso love Avon's olive oil body butter

Make up I have never been that fussed tbh so hardly ever wear it (bit contradictory for my job but hey thats me LOL) If I do use it I wear Jane Iredales pressed powder base which is fantastic and you just look fresh and have a nice glow Love Bobby browns Nude lipstick and wear purples or gray and black on my lids.

Perfume my absoulte fave is Nina Ricci's De'ce de'la though also love Thierry Mugglers angel


----------



## irishbunny (May 13, 2009)

*polly wrote: *


> When I went to America I got hooked on the japanese cherry blossom as well but you can't get it in this country


If you look on ebay you might be able to find it 

I can't find MAC her either, well it's in Brown Thomas in the city closet to me but not in my town and MAC is soooo expensive! When I'm in the city next I think I'll buy a MAC mascara or something, just to say I have something that is MAC. A girl I know came into school today with MAC foundation and everyone was amazed, but then another friend broke it!


----------



## DeniseJP (May 14, 2009)

OK, I asked my resident cosmetologist Benn... he said Smashbox and Makeup Forever (both are at our Sephora store) were HIS favorites. He was using Bare Minerals but did not like it as well for some reason.

He said the Smashbox has a more orange tone to its mineral line and both are used for photo shoots.

So, I told him, I can feel like a model, even if I don't look like a model.

He still needs to help me with my hair color. 

Denise


----------



## SunnyCait (May 15, 2009)

Haha! We use both of those (and tons of other stuff from Sephora) for our shoots! That's fun that Benn mentioned that. 

I didn't even think to list what crap we use for shoots... That's a long list so I'll get back on that in the morning.


----------



## Spring (May 16, 2009)

I actually came to this thread for eyebrow help.. I'm terrible at maintaining my own, but it makes me cringe to go to a spa and pay $20 for somethng that takes 5 minutes! So I was wondering if anyone had advice on tweezing? I always get one side lopsided or they start looking funny.. and I always fear about taking one that shouldhave stayed in! Maybe the $20 is worth it.. haha. 

I'm super simple.. the most I wear usually is mascara or a bit of eyeliner on a daily basis. I hate mornings too much, so usually have about 15-30 minutes to shower and get ready.. no time to fuss.. LOL! I can get away with it now, but not for much longer haha.


----------



## SunnyCait (May 16, 2009)

Okay had a chat with my sister (she's my MUA for shoots) and in her arsenal we have various make up paraphenalia in these brands: Too Faced, DuWop, Sephora, MAC, Tarte, and SmashBox. She says practically everything she uses is either MAC or Too Faced, but she likes Smashbox's lip pencils the best, and Tarte's face primer.


----------

